
LinearGo now supports Go 1.6 - bert_cwchang
https://github.com/lazywei/lineargo
======
danieldk
Note that my golinear bindings have been around for ~3.5 years:

[https://github.com/danieldk/golinear](https://github.com/danieldk/golinear)

These are API-stable and have been used in a couple of projects for some time,
including my dependency parser:

[https://github.com/danieldk/dpar](https://github.com/danieldk/dpar)

Glancing at the API docs, it seems that golinear is definitely more
mature/extensive:

[https://godoc.org/github.com/danieldk/golinear](https://godoc.org/github.com/danieldk/golinear)
[https://godoc.org/github.com/lazywei/lineargo](https://godoc.org/github.com/lazywei/lineargo)

~~~
bert_cwchang
awesome! actually i did this for learning cgo and for my own project's
purpose. it would be great to see there are some better options :-)

~~~
danieldk
Doing is indeed the best road to learning :). I see that you have OpenCV
bindings as well, will definitely look into them...

------
thechao
The title had me excited that this was going to be Go extended with a linear
type system. Speaking of: is there a linear C variant?

~~~
bert_cwchang
LOL... the name is indeed a little bit misleading Do you mean liblinear for C?
actually, the original liblinear is written in C, and it has both binary
executable and library file for advanced using. please ref to:
[https://www.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~cjlin/liblinear/](https://www.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~cjlin/liblinear/)

~~~
apgwoz
No, as in linear types.
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.31.5...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.31.5002)

------
EGreg
Now whever I read about Go I wonder if it's a program that plays Go or the
language!

~~~
bert_cwchang
Lol the name is really misleading now... Didn't mean to confuse people with
AlphaGo lol

